# R.i.p. Boyd Coddington.



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080228/ap_on_...yJzi69iwr.s0NUE

He was really an all around great guy.
A true genius and master of his craft.
It's a sad day for Hot Rodders everywhere.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

This is truly a sad day for the hotrod community. Boyd has opened the door and has been the inspiration for many if not all car enthusiasts to some extent in one way or another. His name is as American as apple pie in the industry and this is a terrible loss. He was a true master in his art and will always be remembered.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Truly a loss in the Hot Rod community.

Its a shamne that most people saw him in his show as a pushy, arrogant iteate on TV. His concepts and designs were beautiful.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, I was taken by surprise with this as well. He was only 62 I think. Way too young and will be missed I'm sure.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Truly a shame, what a talented and creative individual.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW, I just found out.....very sad.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Truly a loss in the Hot Rod community.
> 
> Its a shamne that most people saw him in his show as a pushy, arrogant iteate on TV. His concepts and designs were beautiful.
> 
> John


You hit the nail right on the head there, Kudos to Boyd for his innovations & accomplishments...but theres NO way i could had worked for him. Actually he was the reason i quit watching the show. I wonder if he was like that all the time or that was just the face they wanted the public to see on the show?


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

We'll miss ya Boyd......Route 66 forever and always!!!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

from a banner on boyd's website

"whenever there are clouds in the heavens, we'll know it's you showing god how to do a great BURNOUT."

R.I.P Boyd

We Will Miss You

Darrel


----------

